# Microsoft Certification System Engineer (MCSE) - Any Good?



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi there.

I am hopefully being employed by a company who deal in networking for small - medium size businesses. 

I am being taken on and will be sent to do an MCSE as my training.
Are these recognised qualifications?

Thanks


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Most definately recognised. Look here for more info.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

"Are these recognised qualifications?" - Quick answer, YES!


----------



## AKL-MFCU (Oct 27, 2005)

MCSE Certification is pretty much THE best certification to show off to anyone if going anywhere that will need server maintenance, network maintenance, hell even batch file maintenance. There are a few other that rock hard but its because they deal with their own programs like sql certification. MCSE Is the bomb- i'm working on mine right now for Windows Server 2003. Keep with it!


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Im going to go onto a Cerco course! What do you think?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Amnesia_180 said:


> I am being taken on and will be sent to do an MCSE as my training.
> Are these recognised qualifications?


yes


----------

